# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  "I'd recommend you watch it" or "...to watch it"?

## oldboy

"I'd recommend you *watch* it"         - 4,950,000 Google's results
"I'd recommend you *to* *watch* it"     - 1,020,000 Google's results 
Which option is correct?

----------


## Lampada

You watch it = be careful = будь поосторожнее (зависит от того, кто говорит, это либо предупреждение, либо угроза)

----------


## oldboy

I meant it in such a context: 
A: _Have you watched the movie The Thirteenth Floor?_
B: _No, I haven't._
A: _I'd recommend you (to) watch it._

----------


## krwright

"I recommend you to watch it." is correct in the context of someone watching a movie. However, most people say the latter.

----------


## zxc

As a native, I think what sounds more 'right' here to me would be to say: 'I recommend that you watch it.' 
Colloquially, you can omit the 'that' and just say: 'I recommend you watch it.' 
Out of just the two that you gave, however, I'd say the first one sounds better.

----------


## oldboy

Thanks.

----------


## chaika

recommend you watch it. Maybe that one-sixth who say "to watch" are not native speakers, or illiterates to varying degrees, or the whole phrase occurs under different circumstances.* We do not say "recommend to watch" (in your context) in the US. 
*E.g. Who would you recommend to watch my dog while I'm out of town?

----------


## oldboy

When I wanted to write that, my first idea was to write "to watch it" as I have known the phrase "I'd like you to do sth". So, by analogy with the phrase, I wanted to compose that one too (but come across "watch it"). Maybe those people thought like me... ))

----------

